# Phragmipedium vittatum



## brasphrag (Feb 8, 2016)

This year flowering. 




image hosting no registration




image hosting




post img


----------



## naoki (Feb 8, 2016)

Wonderful! If you have growing tip, I'd love to know. Do you treat it like a typical wet phrag with water tray on the bottom? I got one from BelaVista last year, and it is growing OK. I started with a water tray, but I'm letting the water in the tray dry out before next watering recently. I think dodidoki mentioned that he had rot issues when he kept it wet all the time, so I started to worry about it.


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 8, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## abax (Feb 8, 2016)

Really attractive and I love the two rows of speckles in the
throat. The speckles must be very enticing for pollinators.


----------



## valenzino (Feb 9, 2016)

Beautifull!!!Always interested in seeds!!!!


----------



## eteson (Feb 9, 2016)

So nice!. I find this species hard to grow. Do you have some growing tips to share?


----------



## brasphrag (Feb 9, 2016)

I use to grow them with a water saucer on their feet. The tip is to understand how they live in nature: Spring and Summer with lot of rain and winter with dry rest period , but not the trail dry, only the air as they always have water just beside them in nature. Light is also very,very important for you that live at high latitude places - they never change flowering time to north Hemisphere and need good light source from October till March, maybe some artificial light used to Mexipedium or so. The potting media may not have alkaline stones, a mix of washed coarse river sand + a bit of pet + sphagnum. repot only if plant get larger than pot. replace the sphagnum if needed, but is good to stimulate living moss to grow at media surface. Fertilize is a tricky job: use only organic fertilizer , I use bone meal and an organic japanese fertilize named "Bocashii "wich is obtained by natural fermentation and drying of organic residues of vegetal.
Hope this help, any further explanation, feel free to ask.
Roberto.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 9, 2016)

Wow. Thanks for the tips. Great plant.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2016)

Very uncommon here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 9, 2016)

Outstanding...many thanks for sharing.


----------



## brasphrag (Feb 9, 2016)

Previous year flowering ( 2008 ) Just to compare.



image hosting 10mb limit


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 9, 2016)

Beautiful. Now see where the hybrid I have gets its intense red tones.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 9, 2016)

That is a fantastic flower!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 9, 2016)

Very tall flower


Elmer Nj


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 11, 2016)

I think it is too rare sp to end this thread, maybe, if not the rarest sp of phrag. genus. Any story? To get, to grow os any idea to propagate? Maybe more pics about plant, pot, roots etc.
Many thanks: Istvan


----------



## 17andgrowing (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice


----------



## brasphrag (Feb 13, 2016)

*detail photos*

Some more details 






upload image online free





image upload no registration




image upload no size limit


----------



## eteson (Feb 13, 2016)

Cool to see!
I am so jealous! I wish I had that seedpod.


----------



## eaborne (Feb 17, 2016)

Great to see indeed!


----------



## brasphrag (Feb 17, 2016)

A table with different clones from different places: The synsepal in some are larger than pouch, staminode has some diferences as do the pouch shape and size.





free image hosting


----------



## eteson (Feb 17, 2016)

Very interesting! Thsnks for sharing


----------



## naoki (Feb 17, 2016)

brasphrag said:


> A table with different clones from different places: The synsepal in some are larger than pouch, staminode has some diferences as do the pouch shape and size.



Interesting Roberto! You mentioned that they are from different "places". Do you mean that these are variation from different locality (e.g. Brasilia vs Goiás, Mato Grosso do Sul and Rio de Janeiro etc)? Geographic distribution mentioned here: http://www.iucnredlist.org/details/43325930/0 (I'm a little surprised that IUCN gave LC for this species).


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2017)

Can anyone help find ANY hybrid using Phragmipedium vittatum? I have checked the AOS database and cannot find any! Thanks!


----------



## eteson (May 21, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Can anyone help find ANY hybrid using Phragmipedium vittatum? I have checked the AOS database and cannot find any! Thanks!


Very few hybrids registered. This is orchideya database:


----------



## Mark Karayannis (May 22, 2017)

Very interesting, thanks for sharing


----------



## blondie (May 22, 2017)

Very nice I like very much


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (May 22, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Can anyone help find ANY hybrid using Phragmipedium vittatum? I have checked the AOS database and cannot find any! Thanks!



Shameless plug 

www.slipperiana.info
All published _Phrag_. hybrids are in there.
The renewed web site is still a work in progress so not all features are active yet.

Rob.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2017)

Rob Zuiderwijk said:


> Shameless plug
> 
> www.slipperiana.info
> All published _Phrag_. hybrids are in there.
> ...



And still the best website for Phrag info!


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (May 23, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> And still the best website for Phrag info!



Thank you.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (May 26, 2017)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing


----------

